# Any Catholics on here?



## ev239 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been a GON member for a little bit, but never really checked out all the different forums so today I decided to.  I was a bit surprised, but happy to find a religious one on here. As an Atlanta native I'm aware that most people around here are Baptist or perhaps some non-denominational Christian.

I'm a converted Catholic that grew up Episcopalian and wondered how many other gun & God loving Catholics are on GON.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 21, 2010)

ev239 said:


> I've been a GON member for a little bit, but never really checked out all the different forums so today I decided to.  I was a bit surprised, but happy to find a religious one on here. As an Atlanta native I'm aware that most people around here are Baptist or perhaps some non-denominational Christian.
> 
> I'm a converted Catholic that grew up Episcopalian and wondered how many other gun & God loving Catholics are on GON.



I hope I'm not intruding,as I'm not Catholic.It is good to have another Brother aboard,Welcome!


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 21, 2010)

The Word Catholic means Universal ? So Christ is Universal.
Welcome !


----------



## sea trout (Sep 21, 2010)

born and raised catholic in a catholic community in northern maine on the border with canada. everyone was catholic there. moved down here when i was 12. went to catholic church in athens and commerce. most all the friends i made over the years were baptist.  went and go to church with them often and don't see a huge difference in worshiping god, praising jesus and and the holy spirit. if there is a difference its of no concern to me. i want to follow jesus on the path that god has laid out for me!
welcome ev239!


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 21, 2010)

sea trout said:


> born and raised catholic in a catholic community in northern maine on the border with canada. everyone was catholic there. moved down here when i was 12. went to catholic church in athens and commerce. most all the friends i made over the years were baptist.  went and go to church with them often and don't see a huge difference in worshiping god, praising jesus and and the holy spirit. if there is a difference its of no concern to me. i want to follow jesus on the path that god has laid out for me!
> welcome ev239!



Amen Brother,that's the way it should be.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes I am Catholic

There are a few of us around

Welcome


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome,brother - from a follower of Jesus.

There used to be a nest of 'em around here somewheres.Don't hear much from the "Fireants" these days,though.

My opinion is that denominations are a great source of dis-unity.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 21, 2010)

sea trout said:


> born and raised catholic in a catholic community in northern maine on the border with canada. everyone was catholic there. moved down here when i was 12. went to catholic church in athens and commerce. most all the friends i made over the years were baptist.  went and go to church with them often and don't see a huge difference in worshiping god, praising jesus and and the holy spirit. if there is a difference its of no concern to me. i want to follow jesus on the path that god has laid out for me!
> welcome ev239!



_If_ there is a difference?


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 21, 2010)

I would like to say welcome and praise God you are here.

With Love you brother in Christ
Ron


----------



## apoint (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome ev293 glad to have ya around.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## sea trout (Sep 23, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> _If_ there is a difference?



would love to hear your thoughts!!!!!!!!
i'm not one who knows the true differences and is ingnoring them. it's honrstly not truthfully clear to me. 
i've been told a little history with luther in england but haven't learned much pass that.
thats why i'm addicted to this forum now. i really have an intrest in everyones opinions and veiws. not that mine can be changed.


----------



## Jranger (Sep 23, 2010)

Catholic here as well, also a convert. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys!  I also agree that if people focused more on what we do agree on between denominations then the world would be a better place.  There is a lot of misinformation that floats around about the Catholic faith.  I heard lots of it growing up.  If anyone has any questions, I'll field them as best I can.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to the campfire!


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 23, 2010)

sea trout said:


> would love to hear your thoughts!!!!!!!!
> i'm not one who knows the true differences and is ingnoring them. it's honrstly not truthfully clear to me.
> i've been told a little history with luther in england but haven't learned much pass that.
> thats why i'm addicted to this forum now. i really have an intrest in everyones opinions and veiws. not that mine can be changed.



There are lots of differences.  That’s why there was a Protestant Reformation and a Catholic Counter Reformation.  Differences include (but are not limited to) the following:

The Papacy,
The role of Mary,
The meaning of baptism,
The number and meaning of the sacraments,
The afterlife,
The teaching authority in the church, 
Etc.

Also, regarding this,



ev239 said:


> I also agree that if people focused more on what we do agree on between denominations then the world would be a better place.



… I don’t believe the Catholic Church regards itself as a “denomination”.

There are many Catholic/Protestant threads in the archives, but you might not enjoy them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 23, 2010)

ev239 said:


> I also agree that if people focused more on what we do agree on between denominations then the world would be a better place.



I wonder what the New Testament would look like if Jesus/Paul/Peter did this with the Pharisees and Sadducees.



centerpin fan said:


> There are many Catholic/Protestant threads in the archives, but you might not enjoy them.



True.


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 23, 2010)

ev239 said:


> I've been a GON member for a little bit, but never really checked out all the different forums so today I decided to.  I was a bit surprised, but happy to find a religious one on here. As an Atlanta native I'm aware that most people around here are Baptist or perhaps some non-denominational Christian.
> 
> I'm a converted Catholic that grew up Episcopalian and wondered how many other gun & God loving Catholics are on GON.



are you kidding me? this place is full of them...........lol


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, I am Catholic in case no one figured it out yet.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Present. However when I do online spiritual assesments I always come out a Quaker!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2010)

gordon 2 said:


> Present. However when I do online spiritual assesments I always come out a Quaker!!!!!!!!!!!



That is funny because my wife does too and she was a Baptist before she converted.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 24, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> There are lots of differences.  That’s why there was a Protestant Reformation and a Catholic Counter Reformation.  Differences include (but are not limited to) the following:
> 
> The Papacy,
> The role of Mary,
> ...



ahhhh yeah.....you see, i go as far as mary is the mother of jesus. baptism, i know is different. my baptist wife and i differ on afterlife thoughts but both understand eachothers possibilities.
i'm sorry if i seem ignorant to you but i don't understand papacy and authority in church anyway.
and i don't know how you quoted a line and put my name on it!!!! that is not cool!!!! that line that someone else said is just fine with me its a good sentence, but i did not say that. do not put somone elses sentence with quoted by me again.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 24, 2010)

sea trout said:


> ahhhh yeah.....you see, i go as far as mary is the mother of jesus...i'm sorry if i seem ignorant to you but i don't understand papacy and authority in church anyway.



Didn't you go through the RCIA classes?




sea trout said:


> and i don't know how you quoted a line and put my name on it!!!!



Actually, it's very easy to do if you're not paying attention.  

My bad.  It was unintentional.  I corrected.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 24, 2010)

i was so young! elementary and middle school age. i think classes continue but we moved to commerce from athens at my high school age and stopped going.
i want to add very clearly i do not want to come off as a smart alec or an argument seeker. i do not know much at all of the book smart, educational part of religion. i would love to learn more. my house we go to church to hear the gosple, thank god, and praise jesus then we go home. my wife and i go off the deep end and talk about our feelings of the holy spirit, end times, what god is trying to tell us in our thoughts and dreams, who we are, why god made the two of us.
so i'm very simple on one end and the deepest of deep on the other. i would love to learn more of in the middle. this is a spiritual discussion forum. what i want to know more of attracts me here. if ever u dissagree with me thats awsome!! give some reasons so that i may learn. 
thats alright if that quote was on accident. i didn't know it could happen.


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 24, 2010)

sea trout said:


> ahhhh yeah.....you see, i go as far as mary is the mother of jesus. baptism, i know is different. my baptist wife and i differ on afterlife thoughts but both understand eachothers possibilities.
> i'm sorry if i seem ignorant to you but i don't understand papacy and authority in church anyway.
> and i don't know how you quoted a line and put my name on it!!!! that is not cool!!!! that line that someone else said is just fine with me its a good sentence, but i did not say that. do not put somone elses sentence with quoted by me again.



I think what he is talking about is The Doctrine of Papal Infallibility


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> I think what he is talking about is The Doctrine of Papal Infallibility


Just to clarify:  That only applies to matters of the church, not the man.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 24, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I hope I'm not intruding,as I'm not Catholic.It is good to have another Brother aboard,Welcome!



I'm a Southern Baptist. 

However, I consider anyone (Catholic or other) who has accepted Jesus as their personal savior to be a "brother in Christ!" 

Welcome.


----------



## jason4445 (Sep 24, 2010)

The primary difference between a Catholic and Protestant is that the Catholics generally believe the common man needs to go through the church hierarchy to contact God.  In other words tell a priest their troubles and get the priest to pray for them - or a Saint or the Virgin. God hears all prayers but some better than others.  Protestants believe that the common man can contact God directly.  That difference is the first and major reason for the Protestant reformation.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 24, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> the primary difference between a catholic and protestant is that the catholics generally believe the common man needs to go through the church hierarchy to contact god.  In other words tell a priest their troubles and get the priest to pray for them - or a saint or the virgin. God hears all prayers but some better than others.  Protestants believe that the common man can contact god directly.  That difference is the first and major reason for the protestant reformation.





rong!


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 24, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> The primary difference between a Catholic and Protestant is that the Catholics generally believe the common man needs to go through the church hierarchy to contact God.  In other words tell a priest their troubles and get the priest to pray for them - or a Saint or the Virgin. God hears all prayers but some better than others.  Protestants believe that the common man can contact God directly.  That difference is the first and major reason for the Protestant reformation.



that is only one ,

Holy Water 
Penance 
Monks 
Changing of the Sabbath to Sunday 
The Latin Mass 
Extreme Unction 
Purgatory 
Praying to Mary and the saints 
Image Worship 
Kissing the Pope's Foot 
Canonisation of the Deceased 
Baptism of Bells 
Celibacy of Priests
Sale of Indulgences 
The Inquisition 
Transubstantiation 
Auricular Confession 
The Feast of Corpus Christi 
The Crowning of the Pope with the Threefold Crown 
The Infallibility of the Pope


----------



## formula1 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re:*

As I remember, the Protestant reformation was begun by a group of reform Catholics that were interested in cleaning up corruption in the church, more specifically the selling of indulgences. Martin Luther was one of the first.  It lead to many breakout movements, but that was not the original intent.  I am no historical scholar, but that is what I remember.

My suspicion is if the church would have been willing to clean up its act, then the Reformation would not have been so intense or significant.  My further suspicion is God in heaven always knows what He is doing and there is a certain positive result that He accomplished in Christ and that is the freedom of the believer to seek Him more intinmately and find Him.   But that is just my opinion.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 24, 2010)

formula1 said:


> As I remember, the Protestant reformation was begun by a group of reform Catholics that were interested in cleaning up corruption in the church, more specifically the selling of indulgences. Martin Luther was one of the first.



Yes, when he nailed his 95 theses to the door at Wittenberg, Luther started the Reformation ball rolling.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 24, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> that is only one ,
> 
> Holy Water
> Penance
> ...



This is how these Catholic threads go south fast, by copying and pasting stuff from websites like this:

http://www.cai.org/bible-studies/false-teaching-catholic-church-666

Sigh.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Who's Dady?  I'm gona draw the line here. On one side there is all kinds of foods and fancy fixin's and room for everyone and on the other there is Grits and warm water and room for everyone. Chose your sides.


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 24, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> This is how these Catholic threads go south fast, by copying and pasting stuff from websites like this:
> 
> http://www.cai.org/bible-studies/false-teaching-catholic-church-666
> 
> Sigh.



well it is true that is what the RCC teaches, I am not saying it is right or wrong, but it is fact  if you are ashamed of it say so.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 24, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> that is what the RCC teaches, I am not saying it is right or wrong



... but the website it came from does.  Then it does backflips trying to prove the pope is the Antichrist.

BTW, I'm not Catholic, so shame doesn't enter into it.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Sep 24, 2010)

Lead Poison said:


> I'm a Southern Baptist.
> However, I consider anyone (Catholic or other) who has accepted Jesus as their personal savior to be a "brother in Christ!"



Can you provide just one bible verse that says a person is a Christian by "accepting" Jesus.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 25, 2010)

ev239--

You have been a member longer than me....and we are just welcoming you??  Well, I think that is what this thread started out as...These guys (we) are entertaining for SURE!!!  Welcome!!


----------



## Dominic (Sep 25, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> that is only one ,
> 
> Holy Water
> Penance
> ...





vanguard1 said:


> well it is true that is what the RCC teaches, I am not saying it is right or wrong, but it is fact  if you are ashamed of it say so.



No shame at all.

The issue comes in when folks misread and misunderstand what is taught.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 25, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Can you provide just one bible verse that says a person is a Christian by "accepting" Jesus.



"Christ"    "Christian"  Get it?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Sep 25, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> "Christ"    "Christian"  Get it?



Just as I thought... That verse does not exist. It exists in the minds of men but not in the mind of God.


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 26, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Can you provide just one bible verse that says a person is a Christian by "accepting" Jesus.



maybe this could help, but i think you are doin a play on words.

Romans 10:9-10 (Amplified Bible)
9Because if you acknowledge and confess with your lips that Jesus is Lord and in your heart believe (adhere to, trust in, and rely on the truth) that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved.

    10For with the heart a person believes (adheres to, trusts in, and relies on Christ) and so is justified (declared righteous, acceptable to God), and with the mouth he confesses (declares openly and speaks out freely his faith) and confirms [his] salvation.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Sep 26, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> maybe this could help, but i think you are doin a play on words.
> 
> Romans 10:9-10 (Amplified Bible)
> 9Because if you acknowledge and confess with your lips that Jesus is Lord and in your heart believe (adhere to, trust in, and rely on the truth) that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved.
> ...



just saying that "accepting" Jesus is not biblical. Receiving Jesus is biblical. There is a difference.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 26, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> The primary difference between a Catholic and Protestant is that the Catholics generally believe the common man needs to go through the church hierarchy to contact God.  In other words tell a priest their troubles and get the priest to pray for them - or a Saint or the Virgin. God hears all prayers but some better than others.  Protestants believe that the common man can contact God directly.  That difference is the first and major reason for the Protestant reformation.


Not even close...nowhere even in the same galaxy....wow...


----------



## ev239 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, didn't mean to start poking folks.  It is nice to see other Catholics on here.  

I've been a member on here for a while and done a lot of lurking, but not much jumping into discussions.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Oct 1, 2010)

I am a Catholic, attending Sacred heart of Jesus Catholic church in Hartwell Ga.Welcome


----------



## Big7 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm the rabid, A.D.H.D., O.C.D. one..

Welcome..


----------



## Big7 (Oct 19, 2010)

formula1 said:


> As I remember, the Protestant reformation was begun by a group of reform Catholics that were interested in cleaning up corruption in the church, more specifically the selling of indulgences. Martin Luther was one of the first.  It lead to many breakout movements, but that was not the original intent.  I am no historical scholar, but that is what I remember.
> 
> My suspicion is if the church would have been willing to clean up its act, then the Reformation would not have been so intense or significant.  My further suspicion is God in heaven always knows what He is doing and there is a certain positive result that He accomplished in Christ and that is the freedom of the believer to seek Him more intinmately and find Him.   But that is just my opinion.





centerpin fan said:


> Yes, when he nailed his 95 theses to the door at Wittenberg, Luther started the Reformation ball rolling.



No..

and

No..

He was one of the last.

Get your facts right. I'm not going to de-rail the man's thread but if you want to start another one..

Please PM me so I don't miss nothing.
Thanks.


----------



## rlshunter (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, all the guy did was come on and wonder if there were any other Catholics one here and the same old arguments start again. Very sad.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 19, 2010)

Big7 said:


> No..
> 
> and
> 
> ...



My facts are correct.  Luther is regarded as the father of the Protestant Reformation.  Even the online Catholic encyclopedia at newadvent.org says the PF began with Luther in the 16th century.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Oct 21, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> My facts are correct.  Luther is regarded as the father of the Protestant Reformation.  Even the online Catholic encyclopedia at newadvent.org says the PF began with Luther in the 16th century.



People like you need to refer to the opening post before you start bashing what everyone else is saying. Are you Catholic? as you said you are not, that answers the question.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 21, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> People like you need to refer to the opening post before you start bashing what everyone else is saying. Are you Catholic? as you said you are not, that answers the question.




I’m not bashing anybody.  I stated a fact in post #32.  Then, three weeks after I thought this thread was dead and buried, I was told to “get your facts right”.  So, I reiterated what I thought was common knowledge.  

I don’t attack the Catholic Church.  In this thread and in others, I’ve defended it against cheap attacks from others.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 21, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Yes, I am Catholic in case no one figured it out yet.



I thought You were pesticoastal ?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I thought You were pesticoastal ?



Well he is hand-lin' a snake in his avatar..


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2010)

Big7 said:


> Well he is hand-lin' a snake in his avatar..


 
More like giving the beast "Last Rights"  !!


----------



## huntmore (Nov 30, 2010)

Luther didn't disagree with the Church like some of you make it  sound.
Welcome Catholic, you will find that the protestants think they know more about what you believe than you do. They listen to preachers who tell them what we believe and whala they know it all. We have been around since Christ, they been around since the 1600's.


----------



## apoint (Dec 1, 2010)

huntmore said:


> Luther didn't disagree with the Church like some of you make it  sound.
> Welcome Catholic, you will find that the protestants think they know more about what you believe than you do. They listen to preachers who tell them what we believe and whala they know it all. We have been around since Christ, they been around since the 1600's.



You have been around since Christ? So you are 2011 yrs old? Wow, no wonder your so smart.


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 1, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Can you provide just one bible verse that says a person is a Christian by "accepting" Jesus.



Wow, what else would he be?

The fourth stop on the Romans Road to salvation is Romans 10:9, "that if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved." Because of Jesus' death on our behalf, all we have to do is believe in Him, trusting His death as the payment for our sins - and we will be saved! Romans 10:13 says it again, "for everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved." Jesus died to pay the penalty for our sins and rescue us from eternal death. Salvation, the forgiveness of sins, is available to anyone who will trust in Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior.

The final aspect of the Romans Road to salvation is the results of salvation. Romans 5:1 has this wonderful message, "Therefore, since we have been justified through faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ." Through Jesus Christ we can have a relationship of peace with God. Romans 8:1 teaches us, "Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus." Because of Jesus' death on our behalf, we will never be condemned for our sins. Finally, we have this precious promise of God from Romans 8:38-39, "For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord."


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Lead Poison said:


> Wow, what else would he be?
> 
> The fourth stop on the Romans Road to salvation is Romans 10:9, "that if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved." Because of Jesus' death on our behalf, all we have to do is believe in Him, trusting His death as the payment for our sins - and we will be saved! Romans 10:13 says it again, "for everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved." Jesus died to pay the penalty for our sins and rescue us from eternal death. Salvation, the forgiveness of sins, is available to anyone who will trust in Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior.
> 
> The final aspect of the Romans Road to salvation is the results of salvation. Romans 5:1 has this wonderful message, "Therefore, since we have been justified through faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ." Through Jesus Christ we can have a relationship of peace with God. Romans 8:1 teaches us, "Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus." Because of Jesus' death on our behalf, we will never be condemned for our sins. Finally, we have this precious promise of God from Romans 8:38-39, "For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord."



i never seen the word christian in there


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 1, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> i never seen the word christian in there



Then what is a Christian and how does one become one?


----------



## huntmore (Dec 1, 2010)

apoint said:


> You have been around since Christ? So you are 2011 yrs old? Wow, no wonder your so smart.


Yep old as dirt!!  I wish I was smart.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 1, 2010)

Lead Poison said:


> Wow, what else would he be?
> 
> The fourth stop on the Romans Road to salvation is Romans 10:9, "that if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved." Because of Jesus' death on our behalf, all we have to do is believe in Him, trusting His death as the payment for our sins - and we will be saved! Romans 10:13 says it again, "for everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved." Jesus died to pay the penalty for our sins and rescue us from eternal death. Salvation, the forgiveness of sins, is available to anyone who will trust in Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior.
> 
> The final aspect of the Romans Road to salvation is the results of salvation. Romans 5:1 has this wonderful message, "Therefore, since we have been justified through faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ." Through Jesus Christ we can have a relationship of peace with God. Romans 8:1 teaches us, "Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus." Because of Jesus' death on our behalf, we will never be condemned for our sins. Finally, we have this precious promise of God from Romans 8:38-39, "For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord."



Why would you tell people that they can be saved by 'accepting' Jesus when the word of God never says such a thing? Rev 22:18-19 ought to come to mind. If God did not say 'accept' neither should we.  If a person 'accepts' Jesus but never repents... there is no salvation. Most all people 'accept' Jesus and that alone does not make them saved.
You're getting on a public forum and telling people that ALL thy have to do is 'accept' Jesus. That is a partial gospel thus a false gospel. Must we accept Jesus, yes, but we also have to repent, believe the gospel, be born again, converted and recieve the holy spirit...

Jesus told Nicodemus (who had already accepted Jesus) that he MUST be born again...

3 years after Peter had been with Jesus, Jesus said, when you are converted, feed my sheep.

there is more to salvation than just merely 'accepting' Jesus.

the devils 'accept' that Jesus is Lord, and they are not saved.

accepting Jesus is one piece of the puzzle of salvation... by itself it is worthless, just like faith without works is dead.


----------



## gtparts (Dec 1, 2010)

Do we really need to go through this again!

In the above posts, it is apparent that no definitions have been offered or agreed upon.

Seriously, what does the word _accept_ mean? Does it mean "to casually acknowledge" or, in the context of the statement by Lead Poison, does it mean "to acknowledge and fully commit to Jesus and His teachings"?

Same thing with the term _Christian_! One cannot discuss the issue without agreeing on what being a Christian entails.

Without  common points of agreement on meanings of words, this is just an argumentative, urine-elimination contest. Surely, you are all better than that?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Dec 1, 2010)

Nobody in the whole world is gonna hear, "just accept Jesus into your heart to be saved..." and understand that they have to repent and be born again. Salvation is too important to tell it wrongly. Its hard enough to get it right when you have all the right info and doctrine...


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Nobody in the whole world is gonna hear, "just accept Jesus into your heart to be saved..." and understand that they have to repent and be born again. Salvation is too important to tell it wrongly. Its hard enough to get it right when you have all the right info and doctrine...



kinda like the word "trinity."

this thread has been hijacked about as bad as any thread in the history of this forum....

Fritz...if you feel so strongly about something so minor, you should start another thread.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 1, 2010)

Clem: Sniff, would you hand me a beer over here please?
Sniff: Sure,.... catch.
Sniff: Clem, are we saved by faith, works, baptism or just what.
Clem, Ughhhhhh, I don't rightly know but i do know I got to get back there a cook up another pot of meth.
Sniff: We out already.
Clem: Yep, sold a big batch to some kids from up state.

Clem: Back to being saved. I shore hope we ain't saved by works.
Sniff: Naw, I'm perty sure it's by faith. Course it could be because I got dunked in water when I was 12.

Sniff: By the way, I got a little job to do tonight. A lady is paying us $200.00 to kill her husband. You coming with me?

Clem: Yeah, after I get this salvation thang figgered out.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Clem: Sniff, would you hand me a beer over here please?
> Sniff: Sure,.... catch.
> Sniff: Clem, are we saved by faith, works, baptism or just what.
> Clem, Ughhhhhh, I don't rightly know but i do know I got to get back there a cook up another pot of meth.
> ...





Not sure what your infatuation is with this story.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 1, 2010)

I just think we spend a lot of time talking about being saved as if it is an event that occurred way back when.

Those ol two fellows are a good example of how some people intellectualize "being saved".

Understand that I wasn't putting anyone here into that category.
Especially, you.
It's just a thought.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 1, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



c'mon dawg...

that is all you post anymore 


don't you want to get in the sandbox and throw some sand in other people's eyes?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 1, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> c'mon dawg...
> 
> that is all you post anymore
> 
> ...


----------

